# Forum Rules



## Dave

Be sure to read these rules before posting. By abiding by these common rules, we can all enjoy our time here. 

No flaming/bashing. This means you cannot make fun of someone for any reason. In addition, negative bashing against the cockapoo breed, cockapoo owners, or cockapoo breeders is prohibited. This website is for cockapoo lovers, not cockapoo haters. Any posts of this nature will be deleted.
No spam. Spam is considered making many useless (and annoying) posts for whatever reason. Just don't do it.
Don't use bad language. People will take you more seriously if you don't curse or swear.
Be respectful and polite to other members and staff. Re-read what you type before you submit your post. Could what you wrote be offensive? Could it be taken the wrong way? Is it degrading or disrespectful in any way? These are questions you should think about before submitting posts, especially in a heated discussion.
Staff have the final say. The only way a moderator's decision can be overruled is if the admins overrule it. Staff have the right to close any thread they feel is getting off-topic or out of hand, as well as delete any inappropriate posts. Furthermore, bans can and will be taken against anyone who breaks a rule or causes "drama."
Post in English only. _In addition, do not post in netspeak, leetspeak, etc. (For example, type "like" instead of "lyke", "cause" instead of "cuz", etc.) This will make your posts easier to read, and will help members understand your posts if English is not their primary language._
Do not send PM's to anyone asking cockapoo-related questions about _your_ cockapoo. If you have a question, post it in the forum so everyone can try to help you out. Of course, if someone requests that you PM them about a question, this is allowed.
Do not post large pictures. Basically, any picture that distorts the forum tables can be considered large. If you have large picture that needs resizing, ask for some help or simply provide a link to the picture instead.
When posting a new thread, use a descriptive title. Don't use titles such as: "Question", "Help me!", etc. Titles such as "Question about cockatiel behavior" or "What should I do if my cockapoo is..." are good examples of thread titles.
Don't post in ALL CAPS or use excessive punctuation!!!!?!?!??!! It's distracting and annoying.
No advertising of competing sites/forums.
Post in the proper forum. Don't post a question about cockapoo diseases in the training forum. If you do post in the wrong forum (we all make mistakes), the thread will be moved to the proper forum.
While not required, spell checking your post is recommended.
Don't bump threads (making posts in a thread just to bring it to the top of the list).
Be sure that any pictures/articles you post aren't copyrighted before you post them!
Only one account per user! Do not create multiple accounts. If you do, all your accounts will be banned. If you attempt to create another account to bypass a ban, your IP address will be banned.
If you ever notice a post has broken a rule, feel free to let the staff know! To do this, simply click the







button located at the top right of the post. Remember that staff are not always on the site at all times, so you help in stopping problematic members is greatly appreciated!
You are responsible for your account. If someone hacks into your account, or if someone goes on your computer and uses your account, you are still responsible. Any and all disciplinary measures taken against your account due to another person's actions will stand, no exceptions.
If you post information found on another website, please be sure to obtain permission for re-posting it before you post it. If you do get permission, be sure to state in the post that permission was obtained.
No posts by breeders advertising of litters regardless or availability. Members can make breeder recommendations.


----------

